
Looking for a Web Developer @ Sequoia Capital - Cmccann7
http://thestartupdigest.com/classifieds/web-developer-sequoia-capital/
======
davidw
Might be a cool way to get to see part of what makes the valley tick from the
inside. On the minus side, the word "ninja" is trotted out.

~~~
Cmccann7
don't where the meme ninja/rockstar came from but it gets quite annoying after
awhile...

But I wonder if the job is for Seqouia the VC firm or an internal portfolio
company?

------
babyboy808
"We need a Javascript and UI ninja..." Oh dear

